# Parking restriction powers of local authorities?



## Pickled_Pig (Nov 13, 2007)

Having a day in Llandudno and I have noticed signs on lamposts along the promenade precluding "Caravans and Motorcaravans" from parking between midnight and 0800. There are no yellow lines or other parking restrictions in force.

I understand the reasons why residents might object and do not want to start a debate on the morals of this restriction. Rather, I am interested in the legal powers of a local authority to act like this against a specific type of vehicle without taking into account its size or licensing classification. 

During the 2006 Golf Open the local authority posted temporary signs by my house saying caravans / motorhomes would be towed away if parked overnight. which, although not normally parked on the road, did affect my motorhome use to some extent. When I contacted them I was told to ignore the signs. 

So is this a bluff by councils or do the signs have some legal teeth?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Parking in this country is becoming more and more complicated. There was a post within one of the threads yesterday about 40 McDonalds putting their parking out to another company. This company was restricting parking in these McDonalds to 45 mins otherwise its a £125 fine.

I know it is hard to compare local authorities and private companies other than to say its all so confusing

stew


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

If you want to park over night on the prom go over to Rhos on Sea and park on the prom there. 

I think if the notice is there they can move you on without court orders etc, its more for gypsy's i think but i may be wrong.

Do you not think 100s of MH's/CV's would ruin the beautiful prom? 

I am also sure some bylaws prohibit vehicles with sleeping quarters stopping over night on the promenade (dating back many years) i would have to look this up and get back to you.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Local authorities can impose bans like this, if they want.

For that matter, they could ban red cars, or cars with sunroofs. They can't discriminate on sex, age, or race though.

Unless they upset enough locals to lose at an election, they can do what they like.

Sad to say, in the acse of caravans / motorhomes, they probably win more votes than they lose.


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

dbh1961 said:


> Local authorities can impose bans like this, if they want.
> 
> For that matter, they could ban red cars, or cars with sunroofs. They can't discriminate on sex, age, or race though.
> 
> ...


...or discriminate against religion, either...In which case I will declare my MH a Hindu temple


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Why not write to the local authority at Llandudno and suggest they think about setting aside an area somewhere close to town where motorhomers could park overnight ? Refer them to the example set by Canterbury and point out that by doing so they would bring trade to the town. 

Tell them that it works on the continent and the aires there do not seem to fill up with travellers.

G


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Why not write to the local authority at Llandudno and suggest they think about setting aside an area somewhere close to town where motorhomers could park overnight ? Refer them to the example set by Canterbury and point out that by doing so they would bring trade to the town.
> 
> Tell them that it works on the continent and the aires there do not seem to fill up with travellers.
> 
> G


Grizzly

That would require them to be helpful, forward thinking and actively promote local business who pay a large portion of their salaries and pensions, it would in all likelihood ruin their elaborate traffic management plans, they should ban all parking of all vehicles, :wink: this will ensure that traffic flows freely straight past all the local business's and on to the speed trap hunting grounds of North Wales.
Don't hold your breadth :roll:

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Parking*

Parking!

There are local laws that could prevent you parking not only on the road outside your house, but on your own private land. All you need is one awkward neighbour.

Personaly, I would not like to sleep in our MH whilst parked on the public highway in 99% of England and Wales.

I have read a bit on this subject in the forum about daytime parking. I do as others do. If the signs say no, I drive on park elsewhere and enjoy an area where we are welcome.

Trev.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

In my town when my friend was looking to park a removal vehicle on the street in a time controlled zone a council officer said, "Don't worry we don't have the power to enforce it anyway", so don't take it as read, but of course it may be so.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Providing the local regulations have been brought in, local authorities can do as they please. Secondly, it is far easier for local authorities to do this then for national regulations to be adopted.

The bans from local authorities with regards to MH's and caravans mainly stemmed from the days of controlling Gypsies and New Age Travellers. Although seaside locations have their own difficulties.

Just had a thought about this, if you are fulltiming, how about asking the local authority for details of their parking facility for travelling folk which they are required to be provided?


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

In effect these signs are usually * a caveat so that they can shift you if they want to. Off season you are usually OK.

Simon*


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi I was going to Lichfield and phoned the local council to ask about parking . They not only gave good directions but said if I gave them a days notice that they would cone off Two bays so that I could park. I was gob- smacked. They deserve the trade.
Andrew


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Similarly gob-smacked at the Lidl carpark in Aberystwyth today.

The patrolling car-park man waved us to a rather emptier area and said that as it was not busy (Saturday 15:00!!) we were OK to take up two bays.
Very friendly, very helpful.

He suggested that at busier times we should park out on the road on the double-yellows while we shopped.


----------

